# 1-10 [Pickerel on the Escambia]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit up the Escambia yesterday with Nathan, Mitch, Johnny, & Tyler. I took my new yak out & they took a couple canoes. Only fished an hour & a half or so because it was getting dark, but we did manage a couple fish. Nathan got his first chain pickerel & so did Tyler. Tyler's was actually a pretty nice fish at 22''. Mitch lost a largemouth & I missed one as well. & Nathan also managed a small redfish on a Gulp. Beautiful evening out on the water, that's for sure! 

*Tally for the day*: 

*Me:* Nada
*Johnny:* Skunked
*Mitch:* Nope
*Tyler:* 22'' chain pickerel (personal record)
*Nathan:* 20'' chain pickerel (personal record) & a rat red

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

dang man those are some pretty pickerel the only ones i catch are all silver like a ladyfish


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

yep those are some nice pickerel for sure!


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

how polluted is that water though I always hear stories that scare me.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Pickerel have saved the day for me many times. If you want to catch some over 4 pounds use a large Smithwick Super Rogue or a Zara Spook magnum, made for saltwater. They will eat those up.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Pubcutter88 said:


> how polluted is that water though I always hear stories that scare me.


 
Well it is polluted, but probably not any more polluted than the water in Thailand where most of our seafood comes from.

There are regs that tell you how many meals of each kind of fish you can safely eat.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Pickerel have saved the day for me many times. If you want to catch some over 4 pounds use a large Smithwick Super Rogue or a Zara Spook magnum, made for saltwater. They will eat those up.


Yup, they're definitely fun to catch! You won't hear any complaints from me when I see one slam my topwater or scream off with my crankbait. I'd like to get back on the river soon & try for one on the fly rod.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep , That's a Pecker earl !:whistling: Good job !  U dudes crack me up !:thumbsup: Do ya'll know any Jethro Tull?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Ate they any good to eat?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

spinfactor said:


> Ate they any good to eat?


Yes !! There's a special way to clean them . They have bones that cause u to have to zig zag around them. There's utube video's on how to do it.


----------

